# Anyone ever consider using an old sauna as a smoker?



## hookedonsmoke (Jan 30, 2014)

sauna.jpg



__ hookedonsmoke
__ Jan 30, 2014






I am planning on building a smoker and came across this used sauna for sale for $400.  Just curious if anyone has ever used something like this.  It appears the temperature only gets to 140's so it would need additional heat.  It has 3 ceramic heaters built in and is well insulated, also has built in vents.  (i could even play music for my meat! lol)  I'm thinking add an electric heat element and an AMNPS it should be ready to go.  Plan on mainly using it for summer sausage and snack sticks so below 180 Degrees.  Any suggestions or worries....?


----------



## cotswoldssmokehouse (Jun 12, 2022)

Hi there, appreciate this post was quite some time ago, but did you convert the sauna into a smokehouse and if so, how did it turn out? I have a sauna which I’m thinking about converting, but doesn’t look like there’s much feedback online about it. Any tips/advice would be very gratefully received.


----------

